# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته >  خرید صندلی دانشگاه پزشکی

## میرعماد

سلام به دوستان..
من میخوام رشته دندونپزشکی قبول بشم..رتبه کنکورم خیلی خوب نشده..9400.. میخوام بدونم چجوری میتونم صندلی بخرم یا به صورت شهریه ای وارد بشم..ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دربارش دارید واسم توضیح بدید..وقت زیادی ندارم..

----------


## raha..

> سلام به دوستان..
> من میخوام رشته دندونپزشکی قبول بشم..رتبه کنکورم خیلی خوب نشده..9400.. میخوام بدونم چجوری میتونم صندلی بخرم یا به صورت شهریه ای وارد بشم..ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دربارش دارید واسم توضیح بدید..وقت زیادی ندارم..


یعنی چی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ollare

خریدصندلی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## waffen ss

> یعنی چی؟؟؟؟


سلام. 

یعنی بعضی دانشگاها برای تامین مخارجشون صندلی میفروشن البته قیمتش خیلی بالاس.


من توی کابوسمم همچین چیزی نمی بینم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## raha..

> سلام. 
> 
> یعنی بعضی دانشگاها برای تامین مخارجشون صندلی میفروشن البته قیمتش خیلی بالاس.
> 
> 
> من توی کابوسمم همچین چیزی نمی بینم


مثلا کدوم دانشگاه ها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام به دوستان..
> من میخوام رشته دندونپزشکی قبول بشم..رتبه کنکورم خیلی خوب نشده..9400.. میخوام بدونم چجوری میتونم صندلی بخرم یا به صورت شهریه ای وارد بشم..ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دربارش دارید واسم توضیح بدید..وقت زیادی ندارم..


صندلی های دانشگاه های خوب به همدیگه چسبیده ، دونه ای نمیفروشن . اگه تکی میخواید تو سمساری ها هست فقط قبل از خرید چک کنید لگن گاهش تمیز باشه ...

----------


## waffen ss

> مثلا کدوم دانشگاه ها؟؟؟؟؟


والا منم از معلممون شنیدم اطلاعی ندارم چون پولشو ندارم چرا بپرسم. :Yahoo (113):

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*برو یک صندلی از بیرون بخر ببر بزار سر کلاس بشین روش   خخخ


بچه های تجربی منتظرتونم توی نظر سنجیم شرکت کنین 

بیو تکنولوژی کشاورزی نه ...
__________________________________________________ _________________________________*

----------


## Ollare

صندلی ایهام داره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadkamali


صندلی ایهام داره


ههه کلک   خوب ادبیاتو خوندیا     *

----------


## atena.kh

منم شنیدم..ولی بلد نیسم چکار و چجوری بایه کرد....اگه بشه خوبه که میشه..ولی چجوریاس؟ :Yahoo (50): اشنا  هم نداریم خخ

----------


## Ollare

> *
> 
> ههه کلک   خوب ادبیاتو خوندیا     *


81زدم :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ollare

> منم شنیدم..ولی بلد نیسم چکار و چجوری بایه کرد....اگه بشه خوبه که میشه..ولی چجوریاس؟اشنا  هم نداریم خخ


مال ازمابهترونه. . .مال آقازداده ها ودزدزاده هاست

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadkamali


81زدم


 دمت گرم  پرچمت بالاست   خخخ البته اگه پرچم ایهام نداشته باشه  خخخخ*

----------


## Ollare

> *
>  دمت گرم  پرچمت بالاست   خخخ البته اگه پرچم ایهام نداشته باشه  خخخخ*


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## FizzWizzle

> من دوستم صندلی  پزشکی یه دانشگاه دورافتاده رو گرفته900میلیون.تازه پردیس.فکر نمیکنم دانشگاه تهران کمتر از1-1.5میلیارد باشه.


هه بابا بیخیال اونی که همچین پولی میتونه بده واسه چی بره پزشکی بخونه!

----------


## Zealous

پزشکی دنیای دیگریست

----------


## FizzWizzle

> پزشکی دنیای دیگریست


اگه منظورت شان اجتماعیه پس اون کسی که طرز تفکرش اینه برای مدرکش باید بهش احترام بزنن واقعا برای طرز تفکرش متاسفم 
حالا اونایی که میخوان پولدار شن باز یک چیزی اگرم بحث علاقه باشه بهت قول میدم از هر صد تا دانشجوی پزشکی به زور یکی پیدا شه که جز برای پول و احترام رفته اون رشته!
خخ همین طرز تفکر باعث شده که کشور ایران مصرف کننده باقی بمونه دکتر بشی که با پولت محصولات کشورای دیگرو بخری؟ ایفون امریکا؟سامسونگ کره؟ ماشین....؟ احتمالا ایندمون میرسه به جایی که حتی محبور شیم برای یک عدد برنج پزشکا پول خیلی هنگفت بدن.... چون بزودی نفتمونم تموم شده دولت نمیتونه پول دکترارو بده...
بعدشم پزشکی خیلیم خوب نیست دختر عموی من الان داره جنوب توی گرما کار میکنه با چه مصیبت یک چولی گیرش بیاد تازه بهترین دانشگاه درس خونده باباشم دکتر بوده هر دو تخصص!
فکر کردید اینجا المانه همه دکتر شن رتبه دوم جهان توی پزشکی بیاریم و همه چی کشور رو به راه بشه؟

----------


## رضا۱۱

> این چیزارو از کجا میارین؟؟؟





> اینطوری ک من میدونم هزینه دندون دارو پزشکی 150 میلیون تومنه . 
> 
> دانشگاهیم ک تحصیل میکنی آزاده تهرانه واحد مرکز
> 75 میلیون تومن که نصف پوله رو اول میدی (به ازای این 75 میلیون چک و سفته بهت میدن که ثابت کنن کلاه برداری نیست) + تمام مدارک برای ثبت نام (مثله عکس و ...) به کسی که رابط بین شما و دانشگاست (خوده اشخاص اصلی که اینکارو میکنن مستقیم ازتون چیزی نمیگیرن و شما به رابط پول میدید ) . 
> اینم بگم ک یه سری فرما هست ک باید خودتون باشید که پرش کنید و بهتون زنگ میزنن که شخصا حضور داشته باشید و کاراشو انجام بدید (مثله امضا و اثرانگشت اینا)
> 
> 75 میلیون تومن دوم هم وقتی ازتون میگیرن که برید سر کلاسا بشینید مثلا تو رشته پزشکی . وقتی سر کلاس رفتید و اسمتون تو لیست کلاس بود و کد دانشجویی داشتید و خلاصه اینکه دیدید همه چی اوکیه . 75 میلیون بقیه رو میدید + اون چک و سفته هایی که بهتون داده بودن برای تضمین کار . 
> نامه تمام


داداش به ما هم بگو باید چی کار کنیم شیرینی خودت سر جاش

----------


## naek

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 


> اولا خارج قوانین نیست
> ظرفیت های اعلام شده توسط سنجش استعلام گرفته از خود دانشگاه ها می باشد که این دانشگاه ها ۹۰ درصد از ظرفیت رو به سنجش معرفی میکنند و ۱۰ درصد بقیه رو هم جزو اختیارات خودشان می دانند.
> خیلی از کسایی که سر کلاس با شما می نشینند بدون کنکور وارد این رشته شدند نمونه اش پسر دایی خودم با رتبه ۳۵ هزار منطقه ریاضی چون باباش هیات علمی هست الان داره برق شریف میخونه در صورتی که برق شریف رتبه زیر ۵۰ میخواد.
> پس اگر دیدید که کسی بدون کنکور (که البته شما متوجه نخواهید شد)سر کلاس بهترین رشته ها نشسته بدون اولا والدین اش هیات علمی بودن یا بند پ بوده یا پول داده
> شما هم اگه کمی درست فکر کنی و خوب قضاوت کنی می فهمی که کسایی که با پول وارد میشوند خیلی شرف و وجدان دارند.
> خیلی ها میگن سهمیه هیات علمی اینطوری نیست ولی من به چشم خودم دیدم این موضوع رو


 :Yahoo (21): 
سهمیه هییت علمی اینجوریه ک برای تغییر شهر(نه رشته ..)باید طرف 90درصد تراز اخرین نفری ک اونو قبول شدرو بیاره وگرنه نمتونه انتقالی بگیره..
تغییر رشتم تو تجربی دندونو دارو و پزشکی(+بضیی وقتا دام)ب هم تبدیل میشن ک تو این حالت طرف باید 92/5 درصد تراز نفر اخرو اورده باشه
حالا دیگ نمدونم فامیل شما چجوری با هییت علمی 35هزارو رسوندن برق شریف!!!!شاید فعلا دوترم مهمانن ک فک نکنم معدل لازمو بیارن با این رتبه و بعد دوترم برمیگردن همونجایی ک خودشون اوردن

----------


## amir22

کسی هست که داروسازی بیاره امسال و بخواد با پزشکی عوض کنه؟

----------


## fatemehf

> کسی هست که داروسازی بیاره امسال و بخواد با پزشکی عوض کنه؟


آقا من اگه دارو آوردم میخوام با پزشکی عوض کنم

----------


## amir22

> آقا من اگه دارو آوردم میخوام با پزشکی عوض کنم


200 تومن میشه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## fatemehf

> 200 تومن میشه


داداش من پزشکی آزاد قبولم میرم آزاد ارزون تر میافته که

----------


## سحر96

> Bاولا ان تا آدم برات میارم که همین طوری رفتن یونی.من کارم اوکیه فقط واسه غربت میخوام تمام تلاشم کنم تا ایران بخونم مثلا چ فرقی بین یونی ایرانو اتریش هست ان برابر اتریش بهتره.این مسئله چیزه خاصی نیست یکی پول داره نمی‌خواد خارج بخونه میخخواد ایران بخونه چ فرقی داره مدرکشو بره اتریش بگیره بیاد ایران معادل کنه همین آیران میمونه به نظره من خیلی چیزه خوبیه


شما سال پیشم میخواستی صندلی پزشکی اوکی کنی نه؟!

----------


## milad475

> کسی هست که داروسازی بیاره امسال و بخواد با پزشکی عوض کنه؟


مگه میشه همچین چیزی
من حاظرم تا 300 400 تا هم بدم برای دندون اگ کسی هست اعلام کنه

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


مگه میشه همچین چیزی
من حاظرم تا 300 400 تا هم بدم برای دندون اگ کسی هست اعلام کنه


400 بدید برید هند یا هرجا دیگه دندون بخونید اگه حاضری اینقدر هزینه کنی دندون خوندن سخت نیست*

----------


## hadis980

بابا همش دروغه
مگه کشکه که صندلی بفروشن
میگن میفروشیم بعد میگن اولش  یکم پول بده به عنوان ضمانت 
بعد دیگه خدافظ
میفروختن خب این همه ادم میره خارج اونا میخریدن
الان من یکی از فامیلام امسالم میگه پشت میمونم نشد میرم اونور
میفروختن خب این خودش میخرید 
خودشم خیلی دنبال همچین چیزی گشت میگفت تا 200 اینا میدم ولی همش دروغ بود کسی پیدا نشد

----------


## ammiir

بچه ها من پزشکی ایران یا شهید بهشتی نیم سال 2 قبول میشم ولی میخوام با دارو عوض کنم آیا میشه؟؟

----------


## milad475

> *
> 
> 400 بدید برید هند یا هرجا دیگه دندون بخونید اگه حاضری اینقدر هزینه کنی دندون خوندن سخت نیست*


اخه شیدا خانم قانون میگه ک دیپلمه های پسر تا سربازی نرن اجازه ی خروج از کشورو ندارن و بعدشم غربت اصلن اسون نیست...

----------


## milad475

> بچه ها من پزشکی ایران یا شهید بهشتی نیم سال 2 قبول میشم ولی میخوام با دارو عوض کنم آیا میشه؟؟


300 تا بهت میدم به من بفروش

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


اخه شیدا خانم قانون میگه ک دیپلمه های پسر تا سربازی نرن اجازه ی خروج از کشورو ندارن و بعدشم غربت اصلن اسون نیست...


اگه واقعا ٤٠٠ تومن ميتوني هزينه كنيد ارزش داره دو سال واسش صبر كنيد ( اگه اصلا نميتونيد تو كنكور اينجا رتبه بياريد) 
بعدم  وقتي يه عالمه خانم ميتونن تو غربت زندگي كنن صد در صد واسه يه مرد بايد خيلي راحت تر باشه*

----------


## prdsarj

> بچه ها من پزشکی ایران یا شهید بهشتی نیم سال 2 قبول میشم ولی میخوام با دارو عوض کنم آیا میشه؟؟


فکر نکنم اصلا نیازی به پول گرفتن و این حرفا باشه. کسی که یه چیزه خوب قبول میشه به یه چیز سطح پایین تر راحت میتونه بره. 
فامیله ما داروی تهران بود فکر کنم. اومد دندون همدان.

----------


## رضا۱۱

خخخخخخخ

----------


## رضا۱۱

خوبه والا

----------


## shirin.sa

:Y (552):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): وطنم پاره ی تنم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ammiir

فکر نکنم اون طور که آقا milad475 می گند با پول صندلیت رو بشه با پول فروخت من منظورم تغییر رشته پس از قبولی بود اگر وجود داشت که خیلی خوب می شد یه پولی هم نصیب ما می شد

----------


## ehsan4525

> تو این مملکت وقتی تو بابات بره جنگ بهت سهمیه میدن و مثل اب خوردن رتبه ات نجومی کم میشه 
> چرا نشه صندلی خرید ؟
> 
> من یکی دو تا رابط داشتم وصلم کردن. ولی تو پستای صفحهای قبلم گفتم . هزینش خیلیییییی بالاس .  من اونقدر پول داشتم میزاشتم تو بازار . باید پول شهریه دانشگام داد


سلام بزرگوار.
شما ظاهرا توی یکی از تاپیک ها فرمودید با 150 میلیون میشه آزاد رو خرید.
در صورت امکان یکم بیشتر راهنمایی کنید و معرفی کنید ممنون می شوم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Ebrahim999

سلام
بله اینکار انجام میشه
اما الان نسبت به چند سال پیش بسیار سخت تر شده

----------


## saj8jad

چه کاریه خب ، شما اگر پولش رو دارید که میتونید اینجا صندلی بخرید ، همون رو هزنیه کنید برید اونور بخونید خب
بعد فارغ التحصیلیتون هم همونجا بمونید برای کاری ، والا

----------


## Ebrahim999

> چه کاریه خب ، شما اگر پولش رو دارید که میتونید اینجا صندلی بخرید ، همون رو هزنیه کنید برید اونور بخونید خب
> بعد فارغ التحصیلیتون هم همونجا بمونید برای کاری ، والا


نه داداش
واسه خیلی ها اینطوری بهتره
مخصوصا الان قوانین خارج رفتن پزشکی خیلی سخت شده
قیمت ارز هم که از برج میلاد بالاتره

----------


## saj8jad

> نه داداش
> واسه خیلی ها اینطوری بهتره
> مخصوصا الان قوانین خارج رفتن پزشکی خیلی سخت شده
> قیمت ارز هم که از برج میلاد بالاتره


خیلیا که خب تکلیفشون مشخصه!
کشور آمریکا منظورم نبود چون واقعا زیادی سخت میگیرن
این پیشنهاد برای کسی هستش که همه جوانب موضوع رو دقیق سنجیده و میره که دیگه بره و پشت سرش رو هم نگاه نندازه ، متوجهید که منظورم چیه دقیقا
کسی که در توانش هستش که 300 میلیون بده تا صندلی پزشکی بخره شما مطمئن باش که توانایی خارج رفتنم داره

----------


## qanbari

> فکر نکنم اصلا نیازی به پول گرفتن و این حرفا باشه. کسی که یه چیزه خوب قبول میشه به یه چیز سطح پایین تر راحت میتونه بره. 
> فامیله ما داروی تهران بود فکر کنم. اومد دندون همدان.


کسایی که والدینشون جزء هیئت علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی باشن میتونن

----------


## gloria1370

> سلام. 
> 
> یعنی بعضی دانشگاها برای تامین مخارجشون صندلی میفروشن البته قیمتش خیلی بالاس.
> 
> 
> من توی کابوسمم همچین چیزی نمی بینم


اینکار قطعا خلاف قانونه اگه چنین باشه واقعا حق خوریههه ولو اصن ۱۰ میلیارد باش!!خیلیا حتی ۱۰ میلیارد هم براشون پولی نیست امیدوارم چنین گفته ای حقیقت نداشته باشه

----------


## gloria1370

> یک دانشگاه هست که صد میلیون میدی وارد دانشگاه میشی بعد شهریه اش اندازه پردیس هست ترمی در واقع پردیس هست با این تفاوت که اولش مبلغی رو باید بدی


کدوم یونی؟

----------


## gloria1370

> Bاولا ان تا آدم برات میارم که همین طوری رفتن یونی.من کارم اوکیه فقط واسه غربت میخوام تمام تلاشم کنم تا ایران بخونم مثلا چ فرقی بین یونی ایرانو اتریش هست ان برابر اتریش بهتره.این مسئله چیزه خاصی نیست یکی پول داره نمی‌خواد خارج بخونه میخخواد ایران بخونه چ فرقی داره مدرکشو بره اتریش بگیره بیاد ایران معادل کنه همین آیران میمونه به نظره من خیلی چیزه خوبیه البته که مقصر شما نیسنین اون مسئولین بی کفایتن که همه چیز شده سهمیه ای حالا هم که فروش صندلی به قیمت نجومی به به! هر دم از این باغ.....


فرقش اینه که امثال شما حق بچه های این خاکورمیخورن البته که قطعا پول تا یه حدی بدردتون میخوره از یه جایی به بعد علم و سواده که حرف اولو میزنه و شما اونجا دیگه حرفی برا گفتن ندارین

----------


## gloria1370

دوستان کسی میدونه که اگه مثلا پزشکی تهران قبول بشه میتونه با یکی از شهر دیگه همون رشته معامله کنه و جابه جا بشه؟! اگه اره مزنه چنده؟!!

----------


## Ebrahim999

> دوستان کسی میدونه که اگه مثلا پزشکی تهران قبول بشه میتونه با یکی از شهر دیگه همون رشته معامله کنه و جابه جا بشه؟! اگه اره مزنه چنده؟!!


همچين چيزي هست (البته بايد ٢ طرف پزشكي باشن)
قيمت رو نميدونم

----------


## gloria1370

> همچين چيزي هست (البته بايد ٢ طرف پزشكي باشن)
> قيمت رو نميدونم


اره میدونم هم رشته ای باید باشن میخواستم بدونم انجام میشه یا نه

----------


## khashm

اقا هر کی پزشکیشو نخواست حاضرم بخرم ازش....هرکی نخواست بگه

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

دوستان تازه به دوران رسیده ای که فک می کنند می تونن با پول پزشک شن بهتره پولشونو بزارن جلو ایینه 2 برابر بشه اصلا هم به فکر خارج نباشن *چون ادم احمق هر کجا  بره بازم احمق تغییر مکان از حماقت شما کم نمی کنه*

----------


## Ebrahim999

از هر دانشجوي پزشكي سوال كنين بهتون ميگه تعداد ورودي ها خيلي بيشتر از دفترچه كنكوره(حدود ٢٥ درصد بيشتر)

----------


## jhasani

> از هر دانشجوي پزشكي سوال كنين بهتون ميگه تعداد ورودي ها خيلي بيشتر از دفترچه كنكوره(حدود ٢٥ درصد بيشتر)



آقا ابراهیم، عوامل مختلفی در این قضیه دخیل هستن:

1. انتقالی هیئت علمی
2. تغییر رشته ی هیئت علمی
3. انتقالی و تغییر رشته ی هیئت علمی
4. انتقالی ایثارگران
5. افزایش کد رشته_محل به دلیل مثلا چند رتبه ی مشابه و ...   
(   http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/MainUniCourse?deptCode=2&rid=200
مثلا به قبولی های سال 96 کانون نگاه کنید و ببینید با توجه به ستون تعداد قبولی های کانون مشخص میشه، چندین  رشته_محل افزایش ظرفیت داشتن که با علامت آی انگلیسی کوچک قرمز نشون داده شده )  

و
 .
.
.

----------


## last shot

> اره میدونم هم رشته ای باید باشن میخواستم بدونم انجام میشه یا نه


شدنی هست البته من برای پیرا پزشکی دیدم.همون انتقالی هست چون توی انتقالی راحت ترین شیوه جابجایینفر با نفر هست اینطوری هر دو دانشگاه موافق جابجایی خواهند بود.توی دانشگاه ها گاهی توی برد (bord) میبینید که یک نفر نوشته من دانشجوی فلان مایل به انتقالی به دانشگاه شما هستم در صورت تمایل و اطلاع از شرایط تماس بگیرید(حالا میتونید شماره بدید یا ایمیل و...)

----------


## last shot

دوستان یکی از دلایل اصلی افزایش تعداد افراد تغییر رشته هست مثال میزنم یکی از دوستانم دارو شهر منطقه 1 میخوند تغییر رشته داد به پزشکی منطقه 2(رتبه ی قبولیش خوب بود و شرایط تغییر رشته رو داشت) البته یادم نیست آبان تغییر رشته داده بود یا کلا ترم 2 وارد پزشکی شد.یکی دیگه از دوستام اتاق عمل بود میگفت مهر 25 نفر بودیم اما تا آذر شدیم 39 نفر!!گفتم چه طوری؟گفت همشون تغییر رشته ای بودن.

----------


## last shot

> داداش هست منتهی واسطه گردن کلفت میخواد تغییر رشته و شهر و هیئت علمی هست بحثی توش نیست ولی خرید صندلی هم هست


من کاری به خرید صندلی ندارم، بحث سر امکان  انتقالی بود.

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> از هر دانشجوي پزشكي سوال كنين بهتون ميگه تعداد ورودي ها خيلي بيشتر از دفترچه كنكوره(حدود ٢٥ درصد بيشتر)


بله دقیقا همینطوره 
مثلا پزشکی شهید بهشتی باید 208 نفر میگرفت اما نزدیک 240 نفر گرفته... این رو خود دانشگاه اعلام کرده...

----------


## asie67

> دوستان یکی از دلایل اصلی افزایش تعداد افراد تغییر رشته هست مثال میزنم یکی از دوستانم دارو شهر منطقه 1 میخوند تغییر رشته داد به پزشکی منطقه 2(رتبه ی قبولیش خوب بود و شرایط تغییر رشته رو داشت) البته یادم نیست آبان تغییر رشته داده بود یا کلا ترم 2 وارد پزشکی شد.یکی دیگه از دوستام اتاق عمل بود میگفت مهر 25 نفر بودیم اما تا آذر شدیم 39 نفر!!گفتم چه طوری؟گفت همشون تغییر رشته ای بودن.


چجوری تغییر رشته میدن؟ سازمان سنجش که اصلا درخواست تغییر اولویت منو حتی نگاه نکرده چه برسه به بررسی

----------


## last shot

> چجوری تغییر رشته میدن؟ سازمان سنجش که اصلا درخواست تغییر اولویت منو حتی نگاه نکرده چه برسه به بررسی


اطلاعی ندارم ولی هیچ کدوم اول مهر تغییر رشته نداده بودن(یا نتونسته بودن بدن) و اضافه شدنشون بعد از مهر رخ داده و تا 3 ماه ادامه داشته. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mrnima

الان قیمت یه هوشبری توی تهران چند در میاد؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

:Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  چه چیزایی که ادم میبینه  .

----------


## Mrnima

> 


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): میدونی بگو

----------


## Mrnima

> از من میشنوی یکم رو اون مبلغی ک میخوای بدی واسه هوشبری بذار دندانی دارویی چیزی بخر مورد مناسب پیدا کردی به منم خبر بده من دانشجو پرستاری بودم دوترم مرخصی گرفتم واسه کنکور :/


پولم در حد هوشبری هست... اگه به دلار بگیرن که در حد کتابداری شاخه پزشکیه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Sorotko

من امروز رفته بودم آموزش کل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز. آقا با چشای خودم دیدم یه دختر اومده بود داشت به مسؤول آموزش توضیح میداد که اول داشت تو زنجان پرستاری می خوند بعدش تغییرش داده بود به پزشکی تبریز تازه هم پزشکی رو تغییر داده بود به دندانپزشکی تبریز. ینی طرف 3 تا شماره دانشجویی داشت که می خواست دوتای اولی رو حذف کنه.

----------


## Sorotko

روز ثبت نام هم یه گروه 7 نفره عراقی اومده بودن پزشکی ثبت نام می کردن. خودشون می گفتن به ما یه سال فقط فارسی یاد دادن. علاوه بر اونا تعداد عراقیا هم توی دانشگاه تبریز هم توی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز به طرز باور نکردنی زیاد شده.

----------


## a.b.98

سلام داداش میشه لطفا منو در این مورد راهنمایی کنی؟
ممنون

----------


## a.b.98

> یک دانشگاه هست که صد میلیون میدی وارد دانشگاه میشی بعد شهریه اش اندازه پردیس هست ترمی در واقع پردیس هست با این تفاوت که اولش مبلغی رو باید بدی


سلام میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید منو در این مورد؟خیلی ممنون

----------


## TheChernobyl

سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
 خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین

----------


## Meti81

> سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
> دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
> با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
> خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
> من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
>  خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
> شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
> امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
> اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین


شما حوصله کنکور دادن نداری بعد چجوری میخوای بیای پزشکی ؟
مثه این میمونه من حال ندارم کار بکنم دنبال n میلیارد تومنم
معلومه از پزشکی فقط عشقشو داری

----------


## Aliva00

> سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
> دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
> با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
> خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
> من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
>  خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
> شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
> امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
> اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین


رشته های با سوابق تحصیلی میتونی بری خیلی هم عالی هست 
پزشکی بدون کنکور نداریم حتی پرستاری هم نداریم لطفاً این رشته هارو اینجوری نگاه نکنید طرف سر همون پرستاری و پزشکی کلی تلاش کرده اگرم صندلی میفروشن مال آقازاده هاست که اونا هم تحمل سختی ایران ندارن سریع میرن خارج

----------


## مالفیسنت

هه هیچوقت ندیدم هیچ چیز عادلانه باشه

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
> دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
> با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
> خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
> من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
>  خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
> شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
> امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
> اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین


چه جالب. پول نداره و بدبخته ولی میخواد بدون کنکور وارد پزشکی بشه. کاش همه بدبختا بدیختیشون از جنس تو بود

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> حق خوری؟!!!!!!!!
> چه ربطی داره؟
> چرا بی ربط صحبت میکنید؟
> پول خودمه!!!
> اصلا دوست دارم بریزم توو دریا!!
> فکر نمی کنم برای این هم باید پاسخ بدم


شما فقط لحن طلبکارانه امثال این آشغال که فکر میکنه همه تو این مملکت برده ش هستن چون پولداره رو ببینید تا بفهمید چه خبره؟ پول داری پس میتونی با جون مردم بازی کنی

----------


## HUNDRED

اینا که میخوان فقط برن پزشکی و هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن براش فقط بوی پولش به بینیشون خورده
 به این فک نمیکنن که این پول بعده پانزده شونزده سال درس خوندن تازه وجودش جوونه میزنن
به این فک نمیکنن ک علاوه بر عاشق سینه چاک پزشکی بودن استعدادشو دارن یا ن
بعضی  ها که با تلاش رفتن پزشکی وسطش به خاطر سختی جا میزنن دیگه ادامه نمیدن چه برسه به کسی که میخواد اینجوری بدون تلاش وارد شه 
نکنه فک کردین تا وارد این رشته بشین پوله و احترامه که روسرتون آوار میشه
بعد هم طرف میگه اره دوست دارم به شما چه

خیلی هم ربط داره چیزی که به مردم مربوط بشه علل خصوص جونشون به هممون ربط داره

----------


## Arnold

پزشکی تهران دو نفر،پزشکی تهران دونفر 
بدو عاقا،،خانوم پزشکی تهران ؟ 
بدو بدو میخوام حرکت کنم

----------


## rezzanr

> سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
> دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
> با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
> خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
> من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
>  خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
> شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
> امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
> اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین


سلام. برای پزشکی خوندن بدون کنکور پول نیازه چون باید بری روسیه و ترکیه. تو ایران همچین چیزی نیست.بحث سخت گرفتن دانشگاه نیست چون بعضی ازمونا برای پاس کردن سراسری هستن و حجم کتابای پزشکی خیلی زیاده. اگه حوصله کنکور رو نداشته باشی متاسفانه حوصله درساشو نداری. دوسته من با چهار هزار تونست بره بین الملل قشم.

----------


## TheChernobyl

> شما حوصله کنکور دادن نداری بعد چجوری میخوای بیای پزشکی ؟
> مثه این میمونه من حال ندارم کار بکنم دنبال n میلیارد تومنم
> معلومه از پزشکی فقط عشقشو داری


داداش خودت جوابتو بهتر میدونی
کنکور ملاک درستی برای سنجش توانایی و حوصله ی منه؟
با این وضع درهم برهم ک معلوم نیست تکلیف کنکورشون چیه یکسالم بشینم پشت باز تضمینی نیست قبول شم
بچه خنگو تنبلی نیستم اونقدری ثابت شدم ک خونوادم حاضر شدن همچین هزینه ای متقبل شن ک بعدش گند نزنم تو درسا و جون ملت
آره عشقشو دارم دنبال پولو پرستیژش نیستم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> سلام. برای پزشکی خوندن بدون کنکور پول نیازه چون باید بری روسیه و ترکیه. تو ایران همچین چیزی نیست.بحث سخت گرفتن دانشگاه نیست چون بعضی ازمونا برای پاس کردن سراسری هستن و حجم کتابای پزشکی خیلی زیاده. اگه حوصله کنکور رو نداشته باشی متاسفانه حوصله درساشو نداری. دوسته من با چهار هزار تونست بره بین الملل قشم.


دمت گرم داداش این وسط فقط شما بودی ب ما نپریدی
پولش مهم نیست هر چند پولدارم نیستم ولی جور میکنم
اینو میدونم ک بری اونور میتونی بعد دوسال از بین الملل قشم پذیرش بگیری بدون کنکور ولی دنبال ی راهیم ک این همه راهو نرم از همینجا قبول شم
آشنا و پارتیم ندارم نمیدونم راهی هست یا ن
حوصله درس دانشگاهو دارم حوصله ناامیدی و ترمیمو دیپلم جدیدو کنکور جدیدو بلاتکلیفی ندارم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> رشته های با سوابق تحصیلی میتونی بری خیلی هم عالی هست 
> پزشکی بدون کنکور نداریم حتی پرستاری هم نداریم لطفاً این رشته هارو اینجوری نگاه نکنید طرف سر همون پرستاری و پزشکی کلی تلاش کرده اگرم صندلی میفروشن مال آقازاده هاست که اونا هم تحمل سختی ایران ندارن سریع میرن خارج


به رادیولوژیم راضیم ولی نیست تو سوابق
حتی پرستاری نداریم بقول خودت
منم علوم پزشکی و میخوام

----------


## TheChernobyl

> چه جالب. پول نداره و بدبخته ولی میخواد بدون کنکور وارد پزشکی بشه. کاش همه بدبختا بدیختیشون از جنس تو بود


باشه داداش شما فک کن منم آقازادم لم دادم خدمتکارام آبمیوه روزانمو الان میارن اون وقت اومدم با تو بحث کنم اوقات فراغتم پر شده و گدایی دانشجو شدن کنم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> شما فقط لحن طلبکارانه امثال این آشغال که فکر میکنه همه تو این مملکت برده ش هستن چون پولداره رو ببینید تا بفهمید چه خبره؟ پول داری پس میتونی با جون مردم بازی کنی


شما انگار ی چیزیت هست اخوی
کجای دنیا گفته تو بدونی این جمله اسمیه است یا فعلیه پزشک خوبی هستی؟ :Yahoo (20): 
خدارو شکر دو تا چشم دارم دو تام دست عقلو پاهای سالمیم دارم اگه چشمم نزنی :Yahoo (20): با همینا میتونم درسارو پاس کنمو کار مریضو راه بندازم
انقدرم تند نرو شاید رادیولوژی خوندم کی گفته با جون ملت بازی میکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TheChernobyl

> اینا که میخوان فقط برن پزشکی و هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن براش فقط بوی پولش به بینیشون خورده
>  به این فک نمیکنن که این پول بعده پانزده شونزده سال درس خوندن تازه وجودش جوونه میزنن
> به این فک نمیکنن ک علاوه بر عاشق سینه چاک پزشکی بودن استعدادشو دارن یا ن
> بعضی  ها که با تلاش رفتن پزشکی وسطش به خاطر سختی جا میزنن دیگه ادامه نمیدن چه برسه به کسی که میخواد اینجوری بدون تلاش وارد شه 
> نکنه فک کردین تا وارد این رشته بشین پوله و احترامه که روسرتون آوار میشه
> بعد هم طرف میگه اره دوست دارم به شما چه
> 
> خیلی هم ربط داره چیزی که به مردم مربوط بشه علل خصوص جونشون به هممون ربط داره


بله
منی که حاضرم دارو ندار خانوادمو بدم که فقط دولت ایران اجازه بده دانشجو شم و خودم زحمت بکشمو درسای سنگینو پاس کنم
دنبال پولم دنبال گند کاریم با جون مردم میخوام بازی کنم :Yahoo (20): 
کل سهمیه ای ها هیئت علمیا پارتی دارارو ول کردین اومدین پاچیدین رو یکی مث خودتون که اهل تلاشو علمه فقط شانس ندارم
بله

----------


## Meti81

> داداش خودت جوابتو بهتر میدونی
> کنکور ملاک درستی برای سنجش توانایی و حوصله ی منه؟
> با این وضع درهم برهم ک معلوم نیست تکلیف کنکورشون چیه یکسالم بشینم پشت باز تضمینی نیست قبول شم
> بچه خنگو تنبلی نیستم اونقدری ثابت شدم ک خونوادم حاضر شدن همچین هزینه ای متقبل شن ک بعدش گند نزنم تو درسا و جون ملت
> آره عشقشو دارم دنبال پولو پرستیژش نیستم


اتفاقا بهترین ملاک سنجش توانایی و حوصله کنکوره 
اون داوطلبی که حوصله میکنه یک سال نان استاپ درس میخونه سر درسایی که ضعف داره تلاش میکنه تبدیلشون بکنه به نقطه قوتش حقش یه رشته خوبه
کار سازمان سنجش هم همینه میگه این داوطلب دوست داره در آینده جراح بشه خب یه عمل جراحی ممکنه بالفرض 5 ساعت طول میکشه و در طول این 5 ساعت حق اینو نداره بگه خب من اندازه 3 ساعت رو پا وایسیدم دیگه خسته شدم بقیش باشه برا فردا 
اونی که میخواد جراح بشه جراح شدنش از سال کنکور شروع میشه 
چقد میتونه در روز درس بخونه ؟ چقد مغزش فعاله که بتونه 8+1 درس رو هندل کنه تو 4 ساعت و یه ربع ؟
پزشکی فقط به وارد شدنش نیست 
مهم تر از ورود به این رشته ، موندن تو این رشتس 
شما که عشق پزشکی رو داری یه شب برو بیمارستان دولتی شهرتون کشیک یه دانشجو پزشکی رو ببین 
ببین تحمل سختی هاشو داری ؟
حالا که سختی هاشو دیدی ببین هنوزم حاضری وارد این رشته بشی

و مورد آخر : اون پول هنگفتی که فک میکنه قراره بعد 7+2 سال بت برسه ماله نسل قدیمه !


(من خودم نه پزشکم نه پزشکی میخونم نه رتبه امسالم به پزشکی میخوره اینا تجربه اطرافیانم بودن که تو این حوزه فعالیت دارن اگه حرفای منو قبول ندارید تو انجمن دانشجوهای پزشکی هستن میتونید باهاشون صحبت کنید)

با تمام این صحبتایی که کردم اگر هنوز رو اتخابتون پافشار هستید و قصد کنکور ندارید بهترین راه اینه که با یه وکیل مشورت کنید برای اون ور آب

موفق باشید !

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> شما انگار ی چیزیت هست اخوی
> کجای دنیا گفته تو بدونی این جمله اسمیه است یا فعلیه پزشک خوبی هستی؟
> خدارو شکر دو تا چشم دارم دو تام دست عقلو پاهای سالمیم دارم اگه چشمم نزنیبا همینا میتونم درسارو پاس کنمو کار مریضو راه بندازم
> انقدرم تند نرو شاید رادیولوژی خوندم کی گفته با جون ملت بازی میکنم


اینو با تو نبودم. با اونی بودم که گفته پول دارم هر کاری بخوام میکنم

----------


## TheChernobyl

> اتفاقا بهترین ملاک سنجش توانایی و حوصله کنکوره 
> اون داوطلبی که حوصله میکنه یک سال نان استاپ درس میخونه سر درسایی که ضعف داره تلاش میکنه تبدیلشون بکنه به نقطه قوتش حقش یه رشته خوبه
> کار سازمان سنجش هم همینه میگه این داوطلب دوست داره در آینده جراح بشه خب یه عمل جراحی ممکنه بالفرض 5 ساعت طول میکشه و در طول این 5 ساعت حق اینو نداره بگه خب من اندازه 3 ساعت رو پا وایسیدم دیگه خسته شدم بقیش باشه برا فردا 
> اونی که میخواد جراح بشه جراح شدنش از سال کنکور شروع میشه 
> چقد میتونه در روز درس بخونه ؟ چقد مغزش فعاله که بتونه 8+1 درس رو هندل کنه تو 4 ساعت و یه ربع ؟
> پزشکی فقط به وارد شدنش نیست 
> مهم تر از ورود به این رشته ، موندن تو این رشتس 
> شما که عشق پزشکی رو داری یه شب برو بیمارستان دولتی شهرتون کشیک یه دانشجو پزشکی رو ببین 
> ببین تحمل سختی هاشو داری ؟
> ...


دم شمام گرم داداش خیلی مردی
حرفاتو قبول دارم دعوا ک نداریم داری درست میگی
ولی ی جارو اشتباه میکنی البته درمورد من وگرنه حرفت درسته
حوصله درسو دارم بازم کنکوری بودمو درس خوندم
با تغییرات امسال نظرم رفت سمت بدون کنکور قبول شدن
حوصله و سختی درسا و شیفت مشکل من نیست هر چند سنگینن قطعا و باید از خیلی چیزا بزنی تا دوام بیاری
هستن از رفیقام که به خاطر کندن اتیکت نزدیک بوده اخراج شن دشواریای دیگش ب کنار
دردسراشو میدونم سختیاشم میدونم
ولی حقیقتا رشته های دیگه ب درد من نمیخورن
ممنون

----------


## _Dawn_

> دم شمام گرم داداش خیلی مردی
> حرفاتو قبول دارم دعوا ک نداریم داری درست میگی
> ولی ی جارو اشتباه میکنی البته درمورد من وگرنه حرفت درسته
> حوصله درسو دارم بازم کنکوری بودمو درس خوندم
> با تغییرات امسال نظرم رفت سمت بدون کنکور قبول شدن
> حوصله و سختی درسا و شیفت مشکل من نیست هر چند سنگینن قطعا و باید از خیلی چیزا بزنی تا دوام بیاری
> هستن از رفیقام که به خاطر کندن اتیکت نزدیک بوده اخراج شن دشواریای دیگش ب کنار
> دردسراشو میدونم سختیاشم میدونم
> ولی حقیقتا رشته های دیگه ب درد من نمیخورن
> ممنون


سلام
من هم امسال پشت کنکوری هستم
اگر تغییراتی هست برای همه هست . اگر شما به خودتون اعتماد داشته باشین این جماعت هر بامبولی در بیارن شما جا نمیزنین. میخوان تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنن؟ خب برای نهایی ها بخون .20 شدن سخته ولی شدنیه
شاید لازم باشه تلاشتو بیشتر از قبل بکنی...

----------


## reza333

> سلام
> من هم امسال پشت کنکوری هستم
> اگر تغییراتی هست برای همه هست . اگر شما به خودتون اعتماد داشته باشین این جماعت هر بامبولی در بیارن شما جا نمیزنین. میخوان تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنن؟ خب برای نهایی ها بخون .20 شدن سخته ولی شدنیه
> شاید لازم باشه تلاشتو بیشتر از قبل بکنی...


*20 گرفتن توی ده تا امتحان نهایی بسیار بسیار بسیار کار دشواریه . یه چیزی تو مایه های اینه که بگی تلاش کن ریاضی یا زیست کنکور رو 90 بزن.  بله شدنیه  ولی وحشتناک سخته و هزاران بچه درسخون از پسش برنمیان . بزرگترین مشکل نهایی کجاست ؟ اونجایی که تصحیح برگه ی شما توسط دو تا انسان صورت میگیره نه دو تا ماشین . این دو تا انسان برداشت های خودشون رو از پاسخ های شما دارن و اونجاست که یکی بهت  0.25 بیشتر میده یا کمتر چون با منطق و نگاه شخصیه خودش داره برگه تصحیح میکنه . اوج این فضاحت رو توی درسای عمومی خواهید دید که بیشتر از درسای تخصصی به نظر مصحح وابسته هستن . یه معنی بیت توی فارسی ، ترجمه ها توی عربی ، پاسخ تشریحی بعضی سوالات دینی ، ایجاها جاهاییه که به ناحق ممکنه ازت نمره کم بشه چون به شدت به سلیقه ی  مصحح بستگی داره . به همین خاطر میگم اینکه ادبیات نهایی رو 20 بگیری اگر چه شدنیه ولی نشدنیه . بخشی از سرنوشت شما دیگه دست شما نیست ، دست اون مصحح برگه امتحانیته .*

----------


## zeinab--

> سلام وقته همگی بخیر باشه
> دوستان غرض از مزاحمت نصف شبی ی سوالی برام پیش اومده ک محتاج کمک شما هستم
> با توجه به جو افتضاح کنکور و اینکه اصلا مشخص نیست قراره چ اتفاقی بیفته تصمیم گرفتم اگه راهی باشه بدون کنکور دانشگاه برم
> خواهش میکنم نریزید سره منه بدبختی ک ن سهمیه خاصی دارم ن پولدارم ن زندگی مرفه دارم
> من از همتون بدبخت ترم ولی حوصله کنکورو ندارم با این جو پیش اومده
>  خب سوالم اینه کدوم دانشگاه پزشکی ثبت نام می‌کنه بدون کنکور؟
> شنیدم دانشگاه بین الملل سخت نمیگیره خودمونی بگم شل و وله
> امیدی هست برم در دانشگاه باهاشون صحبت کنم؟
> اگه شماره ای آدرسی آشنایی کسیو سراغ دارین خبرم کنین




سلام . اره امیدی هست که بتونید قبول بشید ولی قبلش باید دور وجدانتون خط بکشید و بزاریدش کنار 

شما امثال اون ادمایی هستید که همه چیزا با پول میخرید حتی جون انسان ها رو . و باعث میشید امثال من چندین سال بکوب درس بخونن و الان هم نگران باشن که آیا قبول میشن یا نه ...
اره شما حال کنکور دادن ندارید ما هم نداریم فقط شما جنس بدبختی تون با ما فرق داره ... 

چه کار ها که نکردین توی این مملکت 

فکر کردین چون پولدارید باید سلطنت کنید و بهتر از همه باشید ؟ 

امثال شمر و خولی بدتر از شما نبودند ، اونها خون می ریختند شما خون میخورید .

----------


## TheChernobyl

> سلام . اره امیدی هست که بتونید قبول بشید ولی قبلش باید دور وجدانتون خط بکشید و بزاریدش کنار 
> 
> شما امثال اون ادمایی هستید که همه چیزا با پول میخرید حتی جون انسان ها رو . و باعث میشید امثال من چندین سال بکوب درس بخونن و الان هم نگران باشن که آیا قبول میشن یا نه ...
> اره شما حال کنکور دادن ندارید ما هم نداریم فقط شما جنس بدبختی تون با ما فرق داره ... 
> 
> چه کار ها که نکردین توی این مملکت 
> 
> فکر کردین چون پولدارید باید سلطنت کنید و بهتر از همه باشید ؟ 
> 
> امثال شمر و خولی بدتر از شما نبودند ، اونها خون می ریختند شما خون میخورید .


سلام خانم محترم ممنونم بابت صحبتهای تاثیر گذارت
شما ک چندین ساله بکوب در حال خوندنی بهتر نیست الانم ب راحت ادامه بدی؟ بجای اینکه اول صبحی بیای ب خاطره حوصله درسو نداشتن ب من بپری؟
باشه من آقازادمو پولدار ولی با نفرینو ب من پریدن شما قبول نمیشی
گرچه منم درس خوندمو تلاش کردم ولی قبول نشدم
اصلا ی آقازاده چ دلیلی داره بیاد ب شما توضیحی بده و گدایی دانشجوییو کنه
فقط خواستم بجای خوندنو نتیجه نگرفتن کار کنم پولشو جور کنم
همه عدالتو از من یکی میخوان انگار ن انگار منم یکیم ک در حقم ظلم شده
بگذریم بابا بگذریم یکی جم کنه تاپیکو کم بدبختی داریم باید نظرات گهربار شمارم بخونیم هر روز
موفق باشید همگی

----------

